# 2004 tcr comp - project complete



## rmc (May 17, 2004)

*2004 TCR 0 Comp - project complete*

pieced together over the past month. finished assembly this past weekend. just need to fine tune the drivetrain and put on some miles. tempted to get the true weight, should be a little over 15 lbs. i was tempted by the t-mobile colors, but couldn't live with a pink bike. settled on the subtle flash of clear coated carbon. check with your local performance bicycle dealer, they have some pink framesets left for $1250 usd.


----------



## AzBiker2005 (Oct 24, 2004)

rmc said:


> pieced together over the past month. finished assembly this past weekend. just need to fine tune the drivetrain and put on some miles. tempted to get the true weight, should be a little over 15 lbs. i was tempted by the t-mobile colors, but couldn't live with a pink bike. settled on the subtle flash of clear coated carbon. check with your local performance bicycle dealer, they have some pink framesets left for $1250 usd.


Sweet ride. Is that the USE Alien Seatpost? I have read posts saying they are hard to adjust, did you have any problems?


----------



## rmc (May 17, 2004)

AzBiker2005 said:


> Sweet ride. Is that the USE Alien Seatpost? I have read posts saying they are hard to adjust, did you have any problems?


seat adjustment is a little tedious. the mounting system tends to creep when you tighten the bolts, making you go through several sessions of tighten/loosen to get your saddle tilt just right. it's also a post that does not have much setback, unfortunate for riders who like to sit behind the bottom bracket a lot. i've used these before, so i expected these characteristics. it's a "set it and forget it" deal for me.


----------

